# AGS vs. ADGA which one and why?



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently bought 4 registered goats (all from different places) One is a Saanen registered with ADGA, two are Nigerians registered with AGS, and one is a nigerian that I'm still waiting on the papers to be mailed to me. She is supposed to be triple registered.

So what are the upsides and downsides of both registries? should I get my two nigies dual or triple registered or is that a waste of money?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

ADGA is the biggest registry and therefore accepted everywhere, essentially. AGS only registers purebreds, where ADGA registers experimentals, grades etc - which I REALLY like because it shows a concentration less on 'who's whos' and more on PRODUCTION - which, IMO, should be the main purpose of the animal anyway.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

ADGA offers more..... I love the genetics area of their website with the pedigree search & planned pedigrees...... And not just pedigree info, but LA scores, production records.... 

AGS doesn't cover what I'm doing (American Alpines & Lamanchas)

Plus I can get more $$$ for my ADGA kids..


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> should I get my two nigies dual or triple registered or is that a waste of money?


Huge waste of money, and I always get so irritated that sellers try to make buyers that do not realize this think this makes their goats worth more.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

All the goats have always been ADGA ...then I bought Jackie.. (thinking she too would be ADGA.. knowing her relatives all were) .. well, it turned out that her breeder left ADGA and gone with AGS.... She ended up registering Jackie with AGS (for me, in my name).. I simply sent her AGS papers & a transfer form to ADGA.. easy-peas-y... Jackie became ADGA Purebred .. I went online and reg. both her daughters that same day...(I pitched Jackie's AGS papers in the trash.. my buyers (the ones who actually want papers) ALL want ADGA..

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Triple registering with NDGA is pointless unless you want to show and you are in an area where NDGA shows are prevalent. AGS registrations are cheaper and they have the greatest number of nigerians registered there. ADGA is generally the choice for standard size breeds. AGS does register standards (purebreds only) and they do offer DHIR and classification (which pre-dates LA). It is surely your choice, which is based on your needs and desires.


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

hmmmmm....lots to think about


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

ADGA only. I cannot even imagine the headache that would ensue if for some reason I had to use AGS rather than ADGA. Wouldn't it limit who you can breed to? How would A.I. be handled? Shows? It just sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Local nigierian dwarf breeder was showing her buck and he took the highest award at the show(the title escapes me at the moment), but another breeder(sore loser) complained that the buck was not ADGA. They did NOT award her the award. She's registering ADGA


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like there isn't a whole lot of reason to keep them registered with AGS & just go straight ADGA.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made the mistake of buying a buck from someone who was mad at ADGA and had left them for IDGR.

I'm in the process of getting rid of all those genetics and moving back to a full ADGA herd.

People want ADGA, and it's SO much easier to have just one registry to deal with.


----------

